# Looking to move to Canada... Help please?



## ginny666 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi to everyone, im a new member...Looking to move to Calgary. My husband, myself and ten year old son thought we were getting there, however after 4 months a company we were using upped their fees from 5k to 7k and told us the trade skilled workers had been capped therefore we had to go for a study permit... we rejected this and the extra cost and pulled the plug with that firm, loosing 2k. An ielts test has been done. My hubby is NVQ level 2 & 3 Painter and decorator and has been self employed for 25years, and currently studying for NVQ level 6 site management. I am a Print Finisher 20 years experience but currently doing work experience in undertaking. We are considering using Global Visas to help with our NEW application and wondered if anyone had experience with this company of if anyone could suggest a company that wont rip us off...I'm feeling a little like this !!!! :juggle:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ginny666 said:


> Hi to everyone, im a new member...Looking to move to Calgary. My husband, myself and ten year old son thought we were getting there, however after 4 months a company we were using upped their fees from 5k to 7k and told us the trade skilled workers had been capped therefore we had to go for a study permit... we rejected this and the extra cost and pulled the plug with that firm, loosing 2k. An ielts test has been done. My hubby is NVQ level 2 & 3 Painter and decorator and has been self employed for 25years, and currently studying for NVQ level 6 site management. I am a Print Finisher 20 years experience but currently doing work experience in undertaking. We are considering using Global Visas to help with our NEW application and wondered if anyone had experience with this company of if anyone could suggest a company that wont rip us off...I'm feeling a little like this !!!! :juggle:


Read my reply to your other post.


----------



## ginny666 (Mar 3, 2013)

Many Thanks Auld Yin. WIll have a look at that company now. Have you used the company yourself and, if so, are you aware of the costs of their consultancy?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ginny666 said:


> Many Thanks Auld Yin. WIll have a look at that company now. Have you used the company yourself and, if so, are you aware of the costs of their consultancy?


No, I haven't and no, I don't. Just good comments about them. If you contact them just ask for their fee schedule.
Are you sure you can't do the application without a consultant/lawyer?


----------



## ginny666 (Mar 3, 2013)

We'd like to do it ourselves as it's obviously the cheapest option. There just doesn't seem to be a straightforward guide of how to approach it. It all seems pretty daunting. The biggest worry to us is actually finding a job in Canada first, the application would then follow on from this (that's if I'm correct in my understanding?).


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ginny666 said:


> We'd like to do it ourselves as it's obviously the cheapest option. There just doesn't seem to be a straightforward guide of how to approach it. It all seems pretty daunting. The biggest worry to us is actually finding a job in Canada first, the application would then follow on from this (that's if I'm correct in my understanding?).


What do both of you do for employment?


----------



## ginny666 (Mar 3, 2013)

My husband is a qualified Painter, Decorator and Plasterer and runs his own business. I am a print finisher, working for a local company but am also currently in a work experience position at a funeral directors. We have checked 'the list' and we are under the impression that my husband's job would come under category 7205 on the NOC list 2011 which is currently a job on the Skilled Workers Visa list.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ginny666 said:


> My husband is a qualified Painter, Decorator and Plasterer and runs his own business. I am a print finisher, working for a local company but am also currently in a work experience position at a funeral directors. We have checked 'the list' and we are under the impression that my husband's job would come under category 7205 on the NOC list 2011 which is currently a job on the Skilled Workers Visa list.


The new FSW list is scheduled to come out first week in May. I checked the old list and your occupations are not there. I think it's doubtful they'll be on the new one. So, you're going to need pre-employment arranged which is difficult to do from overseas. I guess this is what you did before but had the rug pulled out from under you. How did you find the previous job?


----------



## clare127 (Feb 26, 2013)

Do you mind me asking what company you used?


----------



## ginny666 (Mar 3, 2013)

The company were Brazolot Migration Group based in Quebec, met them at a expo for Canada and Australia in Birmingham. They initially quoted us £5015.00, we were led to believe all the ielts, police cert's and medicals were included until we read the small print. After 4 months i had provided them with all the necessary paperwork and they requested us to meet for the 2nd time in Birmingham to discuss our case. We were then informed my husbands profession had been capped and therefore a trade visa was not possible, the option was for skilled worker or study visa, but, yes always a but, it would now cost us £7525.00. I have terminated our agreement and requested they return ALL my documents, however i was told "it takes a long time to shut a case down and i could be waiting until the end of March" .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ginny666 said:


> The company were Brazolot Migration Group based in Quebec, met them at a expo for Canada and Australia in Birmingham. They initially quoted us £5015.00, we were led to believe all the ielts, police cert's and medicals were included until we read the small print. After 4 months i had provided them with all the necessary paperwork and they requested us to meet for the 2nd time in Birmingham to discuss our case. We were then informed my husbands profession had been capped and therefore a trade visa was not possible, the option was for skilled worker or study visa, but, yes always a but, it would now cost us £7525.00. I have terminated our agreement and requested they return ALL my documents, however i was told "it takes a long time to shut a case down and i could be waiting until the end of March" .


 The Brazelot Group, I definitely would not use. 7500GBP is absolutely extortionate and now it appears they are playing with you as regards returning your documentation.


----------

